# where was this suppose to go??



## 2.7b5 (Jan 23, 2012)

stater/alternator wiring harness 

connector from got ripped off and got a harness from a 2.8 passat thinking they would be the same but they are not so does anyone know where this wire is suppose to connect too?


----------

